# TTC at 36



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi all brief history had Icsi with ex husband didn't work now with new partner and have been trying for well over a year the doctor doesn't seem too concerned I have has a test to see if I'm ovulating which I am, and all doc said just relax throw all the charts away and have sex 2-3 times a week because my it was my ex who had the issue the doctor isn't concerned but I am as I'm no spring chicken anymore are there any tests the doctor can do for me, my new partner has children. Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,
I am 36 also, and although I can't really give you any information, I can suggest getting a second opinion. Not all doctor's realise the importance or urgency (imo). Another thing I have discovered is that it is better to say that you have been ttc for a period of at least 18 months with your current partner - anything less than that and they just say to keep trying and to come back at a later date they suggest if still unsuccessful. That is unfair because obviously they aren't taking our previous history into account with previous partner/s. But, that's how it sometimes is. My ex and I ttc for 2 yrs and 3 months and it resulted in an ectopic; emergency surgery and one tube removed.

I am currently in the process of willing the days away till I can phone my doctor to get my results from my ovulation blood test I had last week. My doctor said something about the next step being to test my partner's sperm (but I am not currently in a relationship so this isn't viable). 

Sorry I couldn't be any help and have probably made suggestions you have already considered, but I just wanted to let you know I read your post and can empathise. xxx 

Added- Amazing news about the adoption!! Super happy for you!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Your partner could have an sa done, I manaed to get pregnant naturally at age 36 but we didn't realise our baby dreams til 10 ays before my 40th.  Don't let the dr fob you off push for all available tets
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

That is shocking - ANYONE over 30 needs to be referred for tests if no BFP after a year! Go pester your GP some more... xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Daisy!!!!

I would push for tests.  However I cannot recommend the clearblue fertility monitor highly enough.  It is the best thing I have ever bought.  I say it was absolutely why I had 2 of my babies (had more pg with it but did m/c)

Good luck Strawbs xxxx


----------

